# Savage 220 misfires



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I thought I'd seen something like this on this forum, but I can't find it. My Savage 220 slug gun has been sent back twice for misfires. I just got it back again, but have not had a chance to try it. Savage's service department sure doesn't tell you anything. The statement that came back this time is the same as the last one and the gun still misfired. I'm not a happy hunter. 

Anyone else have this problem or I just the unlucky one?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My online research showed a problem with ejection of the 3" shells. I can't remember if I ever read anything about anyone having actual misfires though.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

have never had a misfire problem. 
ejecting shells cleanly requires rotating the bolt all the way and some mustard on the pull back. I have tried to exercise the action to help with ejection but it is still somewhat clumsy.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought about buying 1.Would you buy again if you could?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Ted Dressel said:


> I thought about buying 1.Would you buy again if you could?


Not only would I buy, but I bought one for our club to raffle at our Deer Expo on Dec. 12. I read in American Hunter that this was an early problem that was fixed in the new models.

Yep. You have to work the bolt with authority to eject empties, but I've found that with other bolt actions, even my CZ .22 Hornet.

The magazine is not the greatest and they should either redo it or maybe an after market company make one.

Still, this is the only slug gun I have found that handles like a rifle and shoots a 100' group you have to see to believe.

All of that said. I hope to try shooting again tomorrow and if the %@[email protected]#& thing misfires I will write my next columns scathing Savage. Stay tuned for more tomorrow if I can get to the range.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn...I hope this stuff gets taken care of..I am a big supporter of their stuff..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Savage 220 would sell well here in Ohio if they can fix the issues for production. I would love to see a Browning A-bolt 20 Gauge Slug Gun in Stainless Steel with a Walnut Stock (and SS/Plastic Stock) with a 2-shot clip and a 1 turn in 24" twist rifling - with a 22" barrel and high-end Recoil Pad. I know they had a 12 Gauge that had the wrong amount of rifling twist and the accuracy suffered. The price on my "Dream Gun" would choke a horse though!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> Damn...I hope this stuff gets taken care of..I am a big supporter of their stuff..


Me too. I won't get to the range until Monday as I'm going to Kane, PA, to try for grouse. I'll let you all know.

My problem with Savage is that you never get to talk to anyone with any authority to solve a problem. If it misfires Monday, I'll be on their phone until I talke to someone who can help. If not, my columns are going to take Savage to task. I'll also write the magazines that gave the 220 good reviews.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Star1pup said:


> Me too. I won't get to the range until Monday as I'm going to Kane, PA, to try for grouse. I'll let you all know.
> 
> My problem with Savage is that you never get to talk to anyone with any authority to solve a problem. If it misfires Monday, I'll be on their phone until I talke to someone who can help. If not, my columns are going to take Savage to task. I'll also write the magazines that gave the 220 good reviews.


"Old-School" Customer Service is what is needed with this lousy economy. Just like the Bait Shops that we all go to, friendly and informative information is crucial for steady and repeat business.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> If not, my columns are going to take Savage to task. I'll also write the magazines that gave the 220 good reviews.



Talk to Joe DeGrande, I'm sure you'll be taken care off even if you are a outdoor writer with a power trip attitude. He has always taken care of me very well and I am a nobody, just imagine how well he will take care of you.

Joe DeGrande
Director Of Customer Service
Savage Sports Corp.

[email protected]


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Talk to Joe DeGrande, I'm sure you'll be taken care off even if you are a outdoor writer with a power trip attitude. He has always taken care of me very well and I am a nobody, just imagine how well he will take care of you.
> 
> Joe DeGrande
> Director Of Customer Service
> ...


Oh, the drama of it all!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

If it hadn't worked today I would have tried to locate Joe or anyone else who could help. Evidently they got it right this time. Fired over a dozen rounds with no misfires.

I did realize that Federal makes 2 types of ammo for this gun. One is a sabot with a Barnes Expander and the other is a sabot with a Barnes Expander tipped. The tipped shoots a tighter group, although either will take a deer in the vitals at 100 yards.

I also read the manual. Imagine that! If you push the rear of the clip in first and then push up on the front of the clip, it goes in easily.

It's a great deer shotgun/rifle.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometime it pays to read even if you know everything.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought I was wrong once - but I was mistaken.


----------

